# Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage 2



## Kaitou (Dec 2, 2012)

So yeah, the demo is out. Looks pretty good. I like the first one so I am probably gonna get this one as well. 

This one has Eng subs if you turn on captions


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

What in the fuck?


----------



## Radical Edward (Dec 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What in the fuck?



Going with Shion on this one


----------



## Solar Bankai (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks a good bit better than the first one.  I'll be getting this.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you, my dear Watson.


----------

